# I Miss My Arthur



## Arthur's Dad (Apr 28, 2004)

I miss my Arthur so very much.

I had to have him put to sleep yesterday. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do. I can't stop crying. I want my best friend back. I miss the smell of his fur. I miss kissing him on his head. The house is so empty without him. Everywhere I turn I expect to see him in all his favorite spots. I can't take this pain.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Apr 7, 2004)

my most sincere condolences. My family had to put our cat to sleep two years back after a dog attack, and I can understand your pain. He's gone to a better place, don't forget that


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't say the pain will ever go away, but it will get better. You may find some comfort in this: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1959. If it helps, please share some stories about Arthur.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm terribly sorry about your loss.. Have fun at the Bridge Arthur!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved companion. May he RIP at the Rainbow Bridge. I know your heart feels ripped out, but I hope that your memories can ease the pain a little. As Annissa said, if it helps, please share some stories.


----------



## Arthur's Dad (Apr 28, 2004)

Thank you all for your kind words and understanding. I don't think people who have never had a special bond with an animal (like you folks have) can really understand how terrible the loss is. I have never had a truer friend than Arthur, and probably never will.

When Arthur was healthy he would wake me up in the morning with a loud purring in my ear, and half-asleep I would throw my arm around him and nuzzle his neck and smell his sweet fur smell, which made him pur even louder.

Arthur's favorite game was playing hide and seek with me around the house. I would pretend like I didn't see where he was hiding, and then when I walked by he would jump out at me and I would chase him. Then I would go hide and it would be his turn to find me, and if he couldn't find me after a few minutes he would let out a howl for me to come out of hiding already! He loved that game and we played it every day.

Arthur also used to like to play fetch with me. He would crouch down in hunting mode in anticipation, I would throw his toy mouse down the hall and he would run after it and bring it back to me to throw again. He had such a proud look when he was bringing his mouse back to me, he would practically be prancing down the hall.

Arthur was the smartest, most kind, gentle, loving, affectionate, proud and noble cat. He was cat royalty. I miss him so much I can't stand it. I feel guilty for the times I yelled at him, and I wish I had never yelled at him ever in his whole life. I feel like I failed him because I couldn't make him well again. He had FUS and spent several nights at the vet on a couple of occasions, but when I brought him home he didn't get better, he kept getting worse. 

He spent his last days at home with me and my wife giving him all our love and attention. We put him in his favorite spots and tried to make him comfortable. We kept telling him how much we loved him. After several days of him not eating or drinking and just getting weaker and weaker we decided it was time to put him to rest. He died in our company with us stroking his head and telling him how much we loved him and that he was a good boy. It is the saddest thing I have ever been through, and I have been through much.

I miss him more than my meager words can ever convey.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

You did so well at expressing how you cared and how you miss him. No doubt, you expressed yourself to Arthur in a manner that he fully understood. We understand it because we have also felt the same. Arthur understood it because he was fortunate enough to receive the full impact. You must have had a very special bond, and that bond and all it's value is never lost; only the circumstances change.

Death is a parting of ways, and a separation, but love lasts forever.


----------



## Arthur's Dad (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry about Arthur.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

I am sorry for the loss of Arthur. He was a handsome fellow. Keep processing the pain you are experiencing, until your fond memories overwhelm the grief. For it is in those memories that Arthur lives on in your heart. I pray that you will find comfort for your pain.

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## Arthur's Dad (Apr 28, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your help in dealing with this. I am trying to focus on the many happy memories of my beautiful Arthur. Like Mike said, that is where he will live on in my heart. Thank you Mike.

I just wish I could have one more day with him. I know that he knows how much I love him but I just want to hold him and tell him one more time, and my heart breaks that I can't.

I love you Arthur. Rest in peace my angel cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

God bless you. You expressed yourself so well. I could picture the happy times you had with Arthur. As Mike said, those memories will always be with you. You can't replace Arthur, of course, but God only lends us his little creatures for a short time. Perhaps you will find room in your heart for a very needy cat or kitten who will help you during this terrible time. 

Be comforted in the knowledge that God knows every sparrow that falls, and loves Arthur even more than you did. I believe you will be reunited some day.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your memories of Arthur, they were so expressive and evocative of your companion and buddy. What a handsome cat he was.


----------

